# [SOLVED] amdcccle nie zapisuje ustawien

## Karmazyn

W amdcccle mam ustawione skalowanie ekranu aby byl na caly telewizor (domyslnie jest czarna obwodka wokol [1920x1080]), po restarcie X, obwodka zostaje - ale ustawienie pokazuje iz jest na cala szerokosc ekranu, poprostu musze przesunac raz w lewo i raz w prawo aby sie sterownik "odswiezyl"...Last edited by Karmazyn on Thu Oct 04, 2012 6:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Andry77

A może 

```
aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0
```

oczywiście z root'a.

----------

## Karmazyn

 *Andry77 wrote:*   

> A może 
> 
> ```
> aticonfig --set-pcs-val=MCIL,DigitalHDTVDefaultUnderscan,0
> ```
> ...

 

Dziala  :Smile:  thx

----------

